# Epson WF-7110 w/ Cobra Inks issues



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

Hello All,

It seems that I'm having the same issue as the person (in another post) that has the WF-7510. The color are coming out lighter than when I had my Ricoh 3110. Colors are not as vivid.

I followed the video and installed the ICC profiles and have done everything correctly that cobra has instructed.

Is there a special driver that I need other than the OEM that came with the printer?

I have contacted cobra and I'm waiting on an answer. Just wondering if anybody has the same setup as me.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

primodvdprices said:


> Hello All,
> 
> It seems that I'm having the same issue as the person (in another post) that has the WF-7510. The color are coming out lighter than when I had my Ricoh 3110. Colors are not as vivid.
> 
> ...


Just a quick question have you tried to press anything yet or when you look at the paper you just think that it doesn't look right. I ask because I have and Epson 1430 with Cobra inks and the inks always come out looking flat and dull on the paper, however, when I press them they come alive. Also I made the mistake once using the Text print R paper which is made for the Ricoh for the Epson and didn't have a good result. The best paper I found was the Beaver Text print XP. Someone told me once that the gel ink from the Ricoh looks brighter than the Epson on the paper but when they are printed they are the same. I hope some of that was of some help to you.


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

I'm using Image Right from coastal business supplies. Where did you purchase the beaver text paper from?


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

I got the new paper in today and it didn't work. It seems that the black is not coming out right. It looks like it has a green tint to it. I'm not sure what else to do. I've already ruined 5 plaques trying to get this color right. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

primodvdprices said:


> I got the new paper in today and it didn't work. It seems that the black is not coming out right. It looks like it has a green tint to it. I'm not sure what else to do. I've already ruined 5 plaques trying to get this color right. Any help would be appreciated.


Are you using RGB colors? Also, did changing papers brighten up the images in general? 

Please post your screen shots.


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

I believe I'm using RGB colors. Changing the paper didn't help. It seems to be coming out the same so I don't think it's a paper issue.

Here is an attachment of my settings.


----------



## Mdrake (Aug 2, 2013)

I've mentioned this in a thread I started...some of their suggestions in their videos are completely wrong. Why they think it's correct, I have no clue. I've even spoken to them and pointed it out and they said that I'm doing something wrong. 

I ALMOST get perfect colors choosing Premium Presentation Matte, and choosing their "Polyester Premium Presentation Matte High Quality" profile. No complaints from customers using these settings. Try that and I'm sure you'll get good colors.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Mdrake said:


> I've mentioned this in a thread I started...some of their suggestions in their videos are completely wrong. Why they think it's correct, I have no clue. I've even spoken to them and pointed it out and they said that I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> I ALMOST get perfect colors choosing Premium Presentation Matte, and choosing their "Polyester Premium Presentation Matte High Quality" profile. No complaints from customers using these settings. Try that and I'm sure you'll get good colors.


 Yes, that would allow more ink to be laid down due to the paper setting, so would make the colors more bold.

I have the WF7110 printer but haven't set it up yet for sublimation due to the cartridge issue Cobra has, but I use a WF1100 with Cobra inks and as you mention I tested all the profiles then ended up using just 1 that I found the most accurate. 

It used to be that you could download the profile zip package but Cobra has made these available only by request now and not for direct download, so I can't check what is actually in the zip.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

primodvdprices said:


> I believe I'm using RGB colors. Changing the paper didn't help. It seems to be coming out the same so I don't think it's a paper issue.
> 
> Here is an attachment of my settings.


 To MDrake's point, what is your paper type setting? 

And have you tried all the profiles in your zip package? I can't check those anymore since Cobra took them down.


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

I have it set as plain paper as the video instructed. I will try the recommendation from the previous post as soon as I get back to the office


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

Mdrake said:


> I've mentioned this in a thread I started...some of their suggestions in their videos are completely wrong. Why they think it's correct, I have no clue. I've even spoken to them and pointed it out and they said that I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> I ALMOST get perfect colors choosing Premium Presentation Matte, and choosing their "Polyester Premium Presentation Matte High Quality" profile. No complaints from customers using these settings. Try that and I'm sure you'll get good colors.



Alright! Back in business. That worked perfectly. It seems to put down a lot of ink but the costs compared to Sawgrass is nothing.

I also did noticed that cobra took down their profiles. I wonder what changed.

Thanks


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

primodvdprices said:


> I also did noticed that cobra took down their profiles. I wonder what changed.


I guess since the sublimation ink market is wide open they wanted to keep that advantage over what most sublimation ink sellers aren't offering?


----------



## Jenkins24 (Jan 24, 2012)

Epson 1100 owner here. What settings should i be using with cobra sublimation inks? and what sublimation paper?


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

FYI!


Cobra Ink Systems just posted on their site that they have:

*New brighter color Profiles for the WF 7110,7610/20 and 3620/40 sublimation ink.  request updates*


Just put in the request but haven't received them yet. I'll post an update once I've tried them.


----------



## muguru2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I googled "Cobra Ink ICC profiles" and found the download page for their profiles (some updated late November 2014). If you visit the cobra ink website, they don't link to the download page and instruct that you request the profile via email for your printer. I downloaded the profile on the page I located via my google search as Cobra never provided me with one after requesting it for the printer I recently purchased from them. The profile I downloaded works great with careful attention paid to color, printer and paper settings when printing files to be transferred.


----------



## carlosbou (Jan 9, 2014)

What paper are you using for sublimation?




Mdrake said:


> I've mentioned this in a thread I started...some of their suggestions in their videos are completely wrong. Why they think it's correct, I have no clue. I've even spoken to them and pointed it out and they said that I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> I ALMOST get perfect colors choosing Premium Presentation Matte, and choosing their "Polyester Premium Presentation Matte High Quality" profile. No complaints from customers using these settings. Try that and I'm sure you'll get good colors.


----------



## cgaumont (May 26, 2008)

how do I set an Epson WF7110 cassette2 to print on Premium Presentation matte paper?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

cgaumont said:


> how do I set an Epson WF7110 cassette2 to print on Premium Presentation matte paper?


Individual paper trays cannot be set different from tray to tray.

You set the paper type (for example Premium Presentation matte paper) in the Epson printer driver. Then select the tray you wish to print from.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

the answer to this is simply, you can't. The 7110 simply will not let you.


----------

